# Big Flashlight Comparison Test (Beamshot)



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

​
*You can see many flashlights in our beamshot comparasion in http://fonarevka.ru
*
*English Version*


*Our project is independent and we are not sellers. Flashlights - this is our hobby!*




*Video-Instructions for using the base test*
*Image-Instructions for using the base test*

*Trailer*

























































































Please, feel free to ask any questions about this test.


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*New dislocation (the scene) "Parking 3"
*
*There were brand flashlights are tested:
*
ArmyTek
Camelion
Convoy
DQG
EagleTac
Fenix
GP
JETBeam
LIGHT
LumensFactory
MAXTOCH
MONARH
Maglite
NEW-K9
NITEYE
Nextorch
Nitecore
Olight
Preon
Quark
Quark-X
Roche
Shadow
SkyRay
Solarforce
Spark
Streamlight
Surefire
Trustfire
UltraFire
Uniel
XENO
XinTD
Yarkiy Luch

*Trailer (Click Like in video )*


----------



## Rocky Raccoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

fonarevka said:


> Please, feel free to ask any questions about this test.


Hi Fonarevka, I've seen Kir and you around in the Velomania.ru forum. Welcome to mtbr. What are your camera settings? ISO setting and exposure time?

You have quite a collection of torches. In your collection, which torch has the longest light throw?


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

Xeccon said:


> What are your camera settings? ISO setting and exposure time?


Our default settings for beamshots are ISO200, F/3.0, 2s and 8s, WB: daylight

In "Road' scene WB was "cloudy".

Nikon P5100



Xeccon said:


> You have quite a collection of torches. In your collection, which torch has the longest light throw?


Xenonics NightHunter One is the longest I think. Polarion PH50 is the brightest one


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*NEW SCENE: Parking 4*

New Fenix TK76 and TK51

Fenix TK76

Fenix TK51

Fenix TK22 Military GREEN Neutral White XM-L2 T6

----------------

*announcement*


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*New scene Parking 5*










*tested: *

EagleTac
Fenix
Ferei
Inova
Lupine
Nitecore
Peli
Petzl
Spark
Yarkiy Luch

*announcement*


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx for taking the time to do and share these beam shots with us. With all the work you are doing it isn't doing the beam shots any justice with the over exposure of the photos. For example,,, the piko on the high setting (1120 measured lumens) looks way brighter than the TM-26 I have (3500lumens),, and well the Betty-TL2 just looks like about a million lumens. Not trying to be negative, just don't like to see good work hindered. Cheers!!


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

Exposure 2s


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

We test the flashlights on the two exposures 2 and 8 seconds, because participate in the tests.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

fonarevka said:


> Exposure 2s


 Yes,,, these seem much more realistic. Couldn't understand your 8second exposure reasoning on your next post??


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

8 seconds - to flashlights < 60 lm, which are involved in the tests. For 2 seconds, with a small flashlight brightness will not be visible)


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok,,,, yes I see where 8 second exposure will benefit the low output torches so we can see beam shape etc.


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

Flashlights Tests. 
February - 2014

In the last weekend of February, the regular tests flashlights.

65 flashlights were tested the following brands:

Lupine, Lux-RC FL33, Roche, Convoy, XinTD, Sunwayman, Xeno, FormOptik, NiteFighter, SmallSun, SolarStorm, StrongLight, UltraFire, SingFire, NiteFire, RoadLeader, Speedwolf, Jexree, EagleTac, Nitecore, MagLite, Solarforce lights and number of modified from our members of the forum.

Announcement here

*New scene here*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

fonarevka said:


> *New dislocation (the scene) "Parking 3"
> *


I applaud your effort to capture all the lamps for review but truthfully none of the beam shots that you supplied are going to help a person ( looking to buy a new bike light ) choose a lamp. You can't take photos inside a structure that has walls and a ceiling and expect this to translate to what is seen during actual use. There is so much light bouncing / reflecting around off the ceiling and side structures that it makes the lamps seem 3x brighter than they really are. So much light is bouncing around that you can't help but notice the light that is reflected "behind" the camera. In actual use you won't get that kind of thing happening unless you ride through a tunnel.

Case in point; I own a Solarstorm X2 and the photo you show makes the lamp seem WAY brighter than it actually is. I don't know if this is due to just the "light bounce" factor or if your camera settings are just over exposing the photo's. Any one buying a lamp based on the photos you provide are going to be VERY DISAPPOINTED ( to say the least ) once they get their lamp and take it out for a ride.


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

Any such tests Flashlight - a comparison between the Flashlights themselves.

In the scene there are two Exposure: 2 sec. and 8 sec.

Photos of self-other can not convey what he sees the human eye because of the camera matrix, differences in monitor settings, etc., but perfectly suited to compare the light of Flashlights together.

As far as I know, all who chose flashlights to our tests (in the forums CPF, budgetlightforum, taschenlampen-forum and some others) were satisfied with the results, which helped to make the right choice.

Flashlights often show different results under different environmental conditions. It is our goal to show how a flashlight shining in the narrow space or on the street, or other conditions.

We shoot tests since 2006 and have accumulated sufficient experience to make our objective tests.

Soon it will be warm and we will be able to carry out tests on the street (in the park)



Cat-man-do said:


> Case in point; I own a Solarstorm X2 and the photo you show makes the lamp seem WAY brighter than it actually is. I don't know if this is due to just the "light bounce" factor or if your camera settings are just over exposing the photo's. Any one buying a lamp based on the photos you provide are going to be VERY DISAPPOINTED ( to say the least ) once they get their lamp and take it out for a ride.


Exposure: 2 sec.

Solarstorm X2 _+ A small reflection of light off the walls. On the street results will be slightly different because of other environmental conditions._

About how he shone. Bright lights always look on Exposure 2 seconds. All tests were conducted on the same settings of the camera in order to maintain objectivity to compare flashlights together.

Thanks


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

Flashlights tests. April 2014.

In the test, attended the brand Flashlights:

Fenix, Nitecore, SupBeam, Spark Technology, Xtar, Olight, Sunwayman, Klarus, IWT (Videofon MV), Yarkiy Luch, Mag-Lite, Lupine, SureFire, Stella Aqua, StreamLight

Video






announcement

Scene: Dendropark


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*Flashlights tests. September 2014. *​*

In the test, attended the brand Flashlights:*

Has been tested for about 70 flashlights following brands:

VASKA (made in Russia), Fenix, Niwalker, NITECORE, JETBeam, ORCATORCH, Brinyte, Imalent, Armytek, Sunwayman, Zebralight, Olight, IWT Videofon MV (made in Russia), Spark, Convoy, Roche, XinTD.

*announcement

Scene: Dendropark-3





































P.S.

Previous tests published

Scene: Dendropark-2*


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*NEW PROJECT

LedCalc - LED Calculator*



*on the datasheets basis: *

*calculates the luminous flux, power consumption and efficiency 
*builds comparative tables and graphs 
*calculates the current limiting resistors 
*helps to visually choose parameters for the Aqualab LED drivers database


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*Tests headlamps. November 2014.*

From 15 to 16 November, another test flashlights, this time themed: Tests headlamps.






*110 has been tested headlamps following brands:*

Fenix, ZebraLight, Spark, Bronte, FOCUSray, Sunree, Crelant, Rayfall, Skilhunt, LedLenser, NiteCore, Peli, Petzl, VASKA, Surefire, Streamlight, Wolf-Eyes, Armytek, MagicShine, Olight, XTAR, Yarkiy Luch, Kosmos and some other brands.

In tests participated custom headlamps from motogans, from Dsche, of Tamagotchi, and the headlamp from small-scale Russian producer VASKA

Scene Info










*View new scene here (Parking 7 Headlamp)*

*Announcement of the event here*


----------

